# Deawoo Captiva install - Focal Utopia No.7 Set + Dual MOnitor Amplifier



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been watching and waiting for the complete of this install in a Vietnamese Auto forum. THis is one of the best system i've seen until now in Vietnam. I was amazed of how my ppl back there ballin with the best available . 

All items are special order from France so the price and after tax wont be the same as USA Pricing , so they're expecting to pay around 40% higher than average .  .

Enough talking let's go to the pics  . 

A impression of mine on Focal Dual monitor amplifer is it's HUGE . 

Equipment:

2 sets of Focal Utopia No.7
2 Focal Dual MOnitor Ampliffier
2 Solid 1 amplifier for sub 

2 Utopia 8" sub 

1 Nakamichi CD700 II 
1 Pioneer DVD for regular dvd ipod stuff 



























































The installer designed a button that you can press and this crossover will slide out kinda cool


















































































We don't have ac so most men dont mind wearing half naked while working... it's comming thing as well so don't laugh 













































The crossover is awesome !!!


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Really nice! Some excellent gear there!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL at the natural AC 

Great looking install man


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

So you like men eh? 

3rd world FTMFW!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Funny how just adding a comma in the right place changes the whole meaning of that sentence. 

Jay


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice touch with the Focal logo on the dash blank. I like those kind of details.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

InjunV18 said:


> Nice touch with the Focal logo on the dash blank. I like those kind of details.


cool, i didn't notice it but to stare at those crossover thingy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

nice gear and install


but he shoulda spent some of the money he spent on gear for a nicer car


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn man, I didn't know people in Vietnam roll like that lol.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

circa40 said:


> Damn man, I didn't know people in Vietnam roll like that lol.


Word. 3rd world FTMFW.


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nice job.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

the install is there, but there are tons of little detials that are making me shudder as im looking at this install. i cant understand why they used mdf for the backing of that enclosure, it is prolly stronger that way, but good god thats a lot of extra work. and also on the big focal amp rack, they used zipties instead of heatshrink to cap off the techflex, and they put drywall screws 1\2" sticking out of the wood with a ziptie to hold the wire in palce. and if you look, it goes out the bottom of the wood amprack, and right into the carpet underneath.

im not saying the install is shoddy, but there are just parts that make me confused as if somone was too lazy to go all the way and spend the extra few minutes on it.

the subwoofer enclosures did come out looking really nice with the stitching to continue the look of the factory panel i do like that!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

req said:


> the install is there, but there are tons of little detials that are making me shudder as im looking at this install. i cant understand why they used mdf for the backing of that enclosure, it is prolly stronger that way, but good god thats a lot of extra work. and also on the big focal amp rack, they used zipties instead of heatshrink to cap off the techflex, and they put drywall screws 1\2" sticking out of the wood with a ziptie to hold the wire in palce. and if you look, it goes out the bottom of the wood amprack, and right into the carpet underneath.
> 
> im not saying the install is shoddy, but there are just parts that make me confused as if somone was too lazy to go all the way and spend the extra few minutes on it.
> 
> the subwoofer enclosures did come out looking really nice with the stitching to continue the look of the factory panel i do like that!


Car audio is just a new hobby to vietnam only 1 -2 years and we can't really compare their skill level to ours. Another thing is getting parts( heat shrink , 0 gauge power wire , fuse holder ) is more expensive and hard to find ... some parts of the install is kinda different liek you said though . Well at least those ppl did a decent job , this is the first install thread in vietnam that they actuall how those folks running wires and stuff like that. I've seen other installs looks cool but will look wack for your taste  



Sony explode on a BMW 































I have no idea what to say on this  fail trunk lol 
D


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice install, what are the Focal units in the flip-up?

And.....









it's a Daewoo Type Arrrrhhhh! (pedals)


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

chad said:


> Nice install, what are the Focal units in the flip-up?
> 
> And.....
> 
> ...


lol  another nice notice on the pedal  TYPE ARRRGGHGHHG 


The flipup one i guess it's either EQ or Tuning Frequency memory for each speaker crossover... damm there's too many button to adjust on that focal set.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Where are the viet women? They are the best looking in asia.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, look at all those neons.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

De.p qua'


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Finish up the rest


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

3rd world pwns USA.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

Hopefully not communism, though...

We'll see upon this election  We're all doomed.

I'm still in awe of the equipment they can afford.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

That Deawoo is actually a nice looking car, in and out. The Type arrreesss pedals kind mess it up though. 

The install turned out nice, although I would have skimped on the mega dollar rear fills


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

lyttleviet said:


> 3rd world pwns USA.


In what? Exports?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice work. Agreed, thats a lot of money for rear fill, but a know the rear passengers are happy


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Where are the viet women? They are the best looking in asia.


Meh, i think Filipino chicks are the hottest and I'm Viet.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Aznattic said:


> Meh, i think Filipino chicks are the hottest and I'm Viet.


Flip chicks = mexican chicks. Makes sense since you from da SWAT


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Daewoo Captiva = US market Saturn Vue

Nice install! Love the subs cut into the corners of the hatch area, even if the wood useage is somewhat unorthodox.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I kinda dig the subs in the side panels. I'm not a fan of the stitching to "match" the groove in the factory panel. Mad props for a nice job considering that Car Audio is an up and coming hobby over there, tho.

Jay


----------

